# Relative fat?



## Tad (Apr 29, 2009)

No, not talking about your fat cousin, but rather how fat people are relative to those around them.

Do you ever find yourself reacting to people who are fat relative to their setting, even if you would probably find them thinner than you think interesting normally? Like seeing one slightly chunky cheerleader, or seeing a slightly heavy guy in a group of slim runners? Or for that matter being in a city or country that is fairly thin, starting to notice those who are just a bit pudgy?


----------



## Esther (Apr 30, 2009)

That is precisely the sort of thing going on with my man and I. He's a LOT heavier than he was in his "prime" (boxed, played hockey and soccer... had the six pack, the "cut lines" and all that). I can remember seeing him around years ago when he was slim; I definitely thought he was handsome but I never really paid much attention to him because we hung around in different crowds and he always had girlfriends anyway. When I ran into him again a few years ago though, I noticed him right away because he had gained so much weight since I'd last seen him. He's still not a very big man compared to some of the BHM on Dims, but he's definitely put on at least 50 pounds at this point, and it's partially the idea that he sabotaged his abs (and is cool with that) which attracts me to him.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 30, 2009)

edx said:


> No, not talking about your fat cousin, but rather how fat people are relative to those around them.
> 
> Do you ever find yourself reacting to people who are fat relative to their setting, even if you would probably find them thinner than you think interesting normally? Like seeing one slightly chunky cheerleader, or seeing a slightly heavy guy in a group of slim runners? Or for that matter being in a city or country that is fairly thin, starting to notice those who are just a bit pudgy?


Hmm yeah.. i know what you mean. I wonder if it is, as Esther pointed out the fact that in that context it makes people look like they have 'let go' somehow or if its just that if there are not so many people we would normally 'prefer' in a particular location we look for the closest match. Or a bit of both? There is certainly an allure about fat cheerleaders.. I tell my gf if she went to an American school she would be a cheerleader and she goes 'yeah..cheerleading for the obese!!' Which always makes me laugh because i just imagine obese people running about on a field and people cheering them on.. anyway..fat cheerleaders pls pst px!!


----------



## Teleute (Apr 30, 2009)

I absolutely do this... I mean, I find a wide range of sizes attractive (what's the word someone used? bi-sizual? meh), but I still will find myself noticing the largest person in a group BECAUSE they're the chunkiest one, and thinking "Heeeeeey, curves!" even though that person might not have stood out in a different crowd of people. 

Also, the thread about the fat girl playing Jessica Simpson in the eminem video (on the main dimensions board, I think) seems like the same kind of idea. I think very few people on Dims would consider that girl "fat", but since we're used to seeing scrawny women dancing in videos she really stuck out.


----------



## Starling (May 2, 2009)

This happens to me all the time. I'm from a part of Southern California where there just AREN'T good looking fat guys, so I only really knew one. Other than that, all the guys I was interested in when I was in high school and such I probably wouldn't be into these days, because they were all borderline chubby at best. I moved to the Midwest for college, and in the past couple years I've had several cases of whiplash from trying to check all the very good looking, very big guys out all at once. So guys who are the same size as ones I would have been into in high school are suddenly "too thin", except for the times when I go back home and start noticing them again.


----------

